# FreeBSD 8 Wpa on Bridge



## mih3y (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, i know there is a lot of info already on this forum, but I don't get it(
I've created bridge - 

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev ral0 wlanmode hostap
ifconfig bridge create
ifconfig bridge0 addm fxp0 addm wlan0 up
ifconfig bridge0 inet IP/24
```

and added this to GENERIC

```
device wlan
        device wlan_acl
        device wlan_ccmp
        device wlan_wep
        device ath
        device ath_hal
        device ath_rate_sample 
        device wlan_tkip
        device wlan_xauth
```
So what should I do next to enable wpa?

Thx a lot!


----------

